# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Compania Trasatlantica Espanola

## Nicholas Peppas

Η εταιρεια _Compania Trasatlantica Espanyola_ ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστη στον ελληνικο χωρο γιατι εξυπηρετησε ελληνες μεταναστες προς την Αυστραλια στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1950.

Η εταιρεια ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστη στον ελληνικο χωρο γιατι εξυπηρετησε ελληνες μεταβαστες προς την Αυστραλια στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1950.  Τα πλοια της ηταν μικρποτερα απο τα των γαλλικων και ιταλικων εταιρειων καθως και του Χανδρη, αλλα ειχαν χαμηλοτερους ναυλους. Εδω http://www.buques.org/Navieras/Trasa...antica-4_I.htm εχουμε φωτογραφιες των διαφορων πλοιων της οπως των *Satrustegui, Virginia de Churruca, Begonya*,  και *Montserrat*.

Για το *Montserrat* ο Peter Plowman γραφει στο βιβλιο του Australian Migrant Ships 1946-1977.

Monts.jpg

Πραγματι το πλοιο εγινε πολυ γνωστο σαν  *Montserrat*  απο την επανασταση των Ελληνων μεταναστων οπως περιγραφεται στην Ελευθερια της 1ης Ιουλιου 1959

19590701 Monserrat.jpg

_Montserrat_ in Miramar




> IDNo:     5241180     Year:     1945
> Name:     WOOSTER VICTORY     Keel:     9.2.45
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     2.4.45
> Flag:     USA     Date of completion:     25.4.45
> Tons:     7612     Link:     2389
> DWT:     10750     Yard No:     V63
> Length overall:     138.8     Ship Design:     VC2-S-AP2
> LPP:     133.0     Country of build:     USA
> Beam:     18.9     Builder:     California SB Corp
> ...


Montserrat1.jpgMontserrat 2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, thanks for this interesting thread. Here is a rather good photo of Begona courtesy of Shipspotting. Although she was not the most good looking of ships there is something about her or the photo itself which makes her look quite attractive (maybe its the dark coloured hull)

Cheers
Henry.

1263057.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Apologies for garbled title. It should read Begona but I was trying to spell name correctly with Spanish circumflex over the n and it backfired. 
H.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Apologies for garbled title. It should read Begona but I was trying to spell name correctly with Spanish circumflex over the n and it backfired. 
> H.


This is a problem with the new system nautilia.gr is using. I have the same problem.
Now I am using the ulternate (and older) spelling with "ny" instead. For example, begonya instead of bego&#241;a, espanya instead of espa&#241;a.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η εταιρεια _Compania Trasatlantica Espanyola_ ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστη στον ελληνικο χωρο γιατι εξυπηρετησε ελληνες μεταναστες προς την Αυστραλια στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1950.
> 
> Η εταιρεια ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστη στον ελληνικο χωρο γιατι εξυπηρετησε ελληνες μεταβαστες προς την Αυστραλια στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1950.  Τα πλοια της ηταν μικρποτερα απο τα των γαλλικων και ιταλικων εταιρειων καθως και του Χανδρη, αλλα ειχαν χαμηλοτερους ναυλους. Εδω http://www.buques.org/Navieras/Trasa...antica-4_I.htm εχουμε φωτογραφιες των διαφορων πλοιων της οπως των *Satrustegui, Virginia de Churruca, Begonya*,  και *Montserrat*.


Να συμπληρώσω στα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία που μας παράθεσε ο φίλος Nicholas ότι η _Compania Trasatlantica Espanyola_ μπορεί να έγινε γνωστη στην Ελλάδα λόγω του μεταναστευτικού αλλά η εταιρεία είναι πολύ παλιά.
Εδώ μερικά απο τα παλιά της πλοία 

http://www.buques.org/Navieras/Trasa...antica-1_I.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για το *Montserrat* ο Peter Plowman γραφει στο βιβλιο του Australian Migrant Ships 1946-1977.
> 
> Monts.jpg
> 
> Πραγματι το πλοιο εγινε πολυ γνωστο σαν  *Montserrat*  απο την επανασταση των Ελληνων μεταναστων οπως περιγραφεται στην Ελευθερια της 1ης Ιουλιου 1959
> 
> 19590701 Monserrat.jpg


Ιδου και μια διαφημιση του απιθανου αυτου ταξιδιου του *Montserrat* στην _Ναυτεμπορικη_ της 2ας Μαιου 1959.
19590502 Montserrat Nautemporikh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από τις πιο τραβηγμένες μετασκευές επιβατηγού... Τα εικονιζόμενο MONTSERAT και το BEGONA της Cia Transatlantica είχαν ναυπηγηθεί ως φορτηγά πλοία Victory για τις ανάγκες του πολέμου. Μεταπολεμικά τα πήρε η Sitmar που τα μετασκεύασε σε επιβατηγά και με το χρόνο άρχισαν να ψηλώνουν μέχρι που έγιναν σαν...τούρτα!
20151018_104422.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι από εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα στην ισπανική εταιρία που είχε δημοσιεύσει το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill
20151018_104457.jpg
_Εδώ_ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και κάποια πράγματα για το επεισοδιακό τελευταίο ταξίδι του BEGONA.

----------


## τοξοτης

MONTSERRAT IMO: 5241180

Built: 1945 as Victory ship WOOSTER VICTORY, renamed CASTEL VERDE '50 (Sitmar), MONTSERRAT '57. Scrapped Castellon 03/73.
http://www.shipspotting.com

montserrat_1945.jpg
T/S MONTSERRAT. © Foto Trevor Jones.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/wooster_victory_1945.htm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το BEGONA της Cia Transatlantica .


Δεν έχουμε κ ισπανικό πληκτρολόγιο γιά να βάλουμε πάνω από το Ν το ~ ,το Ν με μουστάκι όπως λένε οι Ισπανοί.Η πλησιέστερη αποδοση θα ήταν begonia.
To σωστό είναι κ θα πρέπει να διορθωθει δλδ Τrasatlantica .Αυτό το trans όλες τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες,στα ισπανικά γίνεται tras.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά από παλιό έντυπο του ΟΛΠ αποθανατίστηκε και το BEGONA, μάλιστα με τη λευκή φορεσιά που είχε στα πρώτα χρονιά του υπό ισπανική σημαία. Το πλοίο είχε πουληθεί από τη Sitmar Cia στη Tranastlantica το 1957 και ταξίδεψε μέχρι που το πρόδωσαν οι μηχανές του και πήγε για σκραπ το 1974. Η μετασκευή που είχε γίνει το 1952-53 στην Ιταλία έχτισε ένα νέο πλοίο πάνω στο σκαρί ενός Victory με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να έχει πολύ κακή διαγωγή στη θάλασσα.

BEGONA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά από παλιό έντυπο του ΟΛΠ αποθανατίστηκε και το BEGONA, μάλιστα με τη λευκή φορεσιά που είχε στα πρώτα χρονιά του υπό ισπανική σημαία. Το πλοίο είχε πουληθεί από τη Sitmar Cia στη Tranastlantica το 1957 και ταξίδεψε μέχρι που το πρόδωσαν οι μηχανές του και πήγε για σκραπ το 1974. Η μετασκευή που είχε γίνει το 1952-53 στην Ιταλία έχτισε ένα νέο πλοίο πάνω στο σκαρί ενός Victory με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να έχει πολύ κακή διαγωγή στη θάλασσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189986


To σοβιετικό στο βάθος είναι το GRUZIYA  ( 1939/11030 grt ).
Πρώην πολωνικό SOBIESKI, πολεμική επανόρθωση στην τότε ΕΣΣΔ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The ship *BEGONA* in Melbourne in 1957.

17629767_1657398417623332_8487975998984997921_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τo MONTSERRAT στα Κανάρια νησιά στο τελευταίο καλοκαίρι (1972) που ταξίδεψε. Φωτογραφημένο από τον φίλτατο Trevor Jones. Πολύ περιποιημένο σε σημείο που ξεχνάει κανείς από τι προήλθε.

MONTSERRAT-Santa Cruz de Tenerife-June 1972.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τo MONTSERRAT στα Κανάρια νησιά στο τελευταίο καλοκαίρι (1972) που ταξίδεψε. Φωτογραφημένο από τον φίλτατο Trevor Jones. Πολύ περιποιημένο σε σημείο που ξεχνάει κανείς από τι προήλθε.
> 
> MONTSERRAT-Santa Cruz de Tenerife-June 1972.jpg


Όντως περιποιημένο κ αυτή η γωνία το κολακεύει διότι οι μετασκευές αυτών των "ισπανικών"  Victories ήταν πολύ άγαρμπες.

----------

